# 5 Gallon Tanks/Kits - Recommendations?



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

I've been thinking, with all my livebearers, I should probably get a little 5 gallon tank, plant it out and set it up as a planted breeder. Nothing special, low light & low tech like my 15 gallon.

My local fish shop sells a kit for Â£60 (tank,hood,light,filter,gravel(need to buy a heater though)) called the superfish aqua 40, and I've just noticed these on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLASS-22-LITRE-5- ... 7C294%3A50

I'm not looking to spend much, Â£60-70 at most really as I have to build a stand for it too. Anybody got any recommendations?


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jul 2009)

I have an Aqua40 and it's a nice enough little tank.  I'm unsure I like the slight bow-front design though.  I took to it with a hacksaw several times over the last few years to make space for external filter outlets/inlets and replaced the 11w PL light with an 18w light.

Have you looked at the Dennerle range?  Some cool tanks for not too much, with most of the gear


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I have an Aqua40 and it's a nice enough little tank.  I'm unsure I like the slight bow-front design though.  I took to it with a hacksaw several times over the last few years to make space for external filter outlets/inlets and replaced the 11w PL light with an 18w light.
> 
> Have you looked at the Dennerle range?  Some cool tanks for not too much, with most of the gear



Personally I'd probably stick with an internal filter so the hood isn't too much of an issue!

I'll look at the Dennerle range, thanks for that Steve.


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

Can't find Dennerle available in the UK under Â£90, so that looks like a no go.


----------



## samc (23 Jul 2009)

i think if i was going to get a new nano id get a dennerle. they are normally supplied with good substrate, good light, filter and heater so not bad price in my opinion


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i think if i was going to get a new nano id get a dennerle. they are normally supplied with good substrate, good light, filter and heater so not bad price in my opinion



It costs almost as much as I paid for my 60L though, plus I don't want some of the stuff the kit comes with anyway. I think I'd rather spend around my original budget. Not nearer Â£100.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jul 2009)

I don't know where Selby is in regards to leeds but paws for thought has the much prettier (in my opinion) aquafish cubes for Â£50. 
The Denerle tanks are nice but they're a premium product and I would suggest you're paying for a name, I've seen the two supafish and dennerle side by side and I genuinely think that the supafish if the superior product in looks, quality I can't comment upon but as long as it holds water who's to complain?


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I don't know where Selby is in regards to leeds but paws for thought has the much prettier (in my opinion) aquafish cubes for Â£50.
> The Denerle tanks are nice but they're a premium product and I would suggest you're paying for a name, I've seen the two supafish and dennerle side by side and I genuinely think that the supafish if the superior product in looks, quality I can't comment upon but as long as it holds water who's to complain?



About 20-30 miles East of Leeds, depending where in Leeds. I've found the Superfish for Â£45 delivered online.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jul 2009)

This one?


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> This one?



Oh no sorry I thought you meant the superfish one.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jul 2009)

I do, that's the supafish aquacube 25, they've just had a subtle redesign and are absolutely brilliant tanks good looking everything in (some places give you gravel and a voucher for fish!). They're about Â£50 and more or less exactly the same as the Dennerle.


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I do, that's the supafish aquacube 25, they've just had a subtle redesign and are absolutely brilliant tanks good looking everything in (some places give you gravel and a voucher for fish!). They're about Â£50 and more or less exactly the same as the Dennerle.



I didn't realise that was made by the same brand, I'd only seen the bow fronted ones. I don't need a fish voucher mind! Might have to go have a look this weekend.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jul 2009)

pet city and paws for thought both in leeds have them I'd imagine otherplaces in Yorkshire will have them too so it might be worth calling up and asking if they have them before going.


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> pet city and paws for thought both in leeds have them I'd imagine otherplaces in Yorkshire will have them too so it might be worth calling up and asking if they have them before going.



Well I'm in Garforth on saturday morning anyway so I'm not that far away really. Could maybe get the 40L at Â£55 if it doesn't look too big.


----------



## sophance (23 Jul 2009)

It doesn't look far away from Garforth?

EDIT : http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safa ... e&resnum=1

not too far away but don't know where it is.


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

sophance said:
			
		

> It doesn't look far away from Garforth?
> 
> EDIT : http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safa ... e&resnum=1
> 
> not too far away but don't know where it is.



It's a good job one of us roughly knows Leeds


----------



## sophance (23 Jul 2009)

might have something to do with your grandparents living there hun!


----------



## Garuf (23 Jul 2009)

Well if you're in the area both are worth a look, Pet City has some really nice unusual fish and the man who runs it is easy to talk to and get discounts out of. Paws for thought is really good for the area and has some nice stock for hardscaping, prices are good too. The staff I spoke to were bloody useless mind.


----------



## skinz180189 (23 Jul 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Well if you're in the area both are worth a look, Pet City has some really nice unusual fish and the man who runs it is easy to talk to and get discounts out of. Paws for thought is really good for the area and has some nice stock for hardscaping, prices are good too. The staff I spoke to were bloody useless mind.



Cheers matey.


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

The AquaQube 40 is a steal at Paws for Thought! My LFS looked through his book, and it costs him Â£75! Rang them up, will be getting one tomorrow at that price for certain.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jul 2009)

Happy to help, they're really nice tanks, I'm pretty sure the dimensions are identical to the dennerle too...


----------



## skinz180189 (24 Jul 2009)

I think they are 33x33x37cm. I put it in the calculator and got 40.29l so sounds close enough.

Thanks again fella.


----------

